# Bil Jac



## Maxwell's Mama (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm bringing home my baby in a few weeks and have been prepping. We went shopping last night for puppy chow. Our breeder told us that they are all the same. She did not disclose what puppy chow she was using and said we could select one of our choice. I chose Bil Jac for small puppy breeds. Can anyone provide me with any pros and cons?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Hmmm... I was under the impression that they should slowly switch to a new food. I would definitely continue the food the breeder is giving and taper onto something else over the course of two weeks. It's easier on the tummy that way. The new pup goes through so many changes w being taken from its mommy and moving into a new home. It's a lot to handle I think. Just my opinion. My breeder had my puppy on a food I didn't like but bought some to ease the transition. 

Many people on this site have recommended canine caviar as well as natural balance.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Why wouldn't they tell you what he was on? My breeder sent me home with a starter pack. I eventually changed but it is good to mix. I use Canine Caviar and they love it. Order it on chewy.com. If you can't transition -don't be surprised to find some soft stools.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure why your Breeder told you that "they are all the same" but that is not actually correct. There is quite a variety of Puppy/Dog Food on the market today and I would do some research on what is a "good" vs. "not so good" food. I started my Chrissy out with Blue Buffalo (a good dog food) and switched to Fromm. I am sure that there will be more advice/suggestions offered here on SM.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dog foods are NOT all the same and I would question why the breeder told you that. I would also use something considerably better than Nil Jac. It has by products and corn - neither of which should be present in a high quality food.

At the top of thenFood forum is a sticky about foods we use - you will find lots of suggestions for higher quality foods there. Most mass market foods like Bil Jac, Purina, Iams, or Eukanuba are medium to low quality. Most stores 
IkemPetsmart have 3 or 4 premium foods that are much better choices.

If you don't transition slowly, you will likely have soft stools for a w days. I would find out what the puppy is currently eating and transition slowly.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They definitely are not all the same! 

There is a good web site, dogfoodadvisor.com which rates food and tells you all the ingredients.
I would be worried about the corn in Bil Jac and also the use of animal by-products. Corn can cause allergies.
Here is the review: Bil-Jac Dog Food | Review and Rating

Lots of people here also use Fromm. 

You must be counting down the days until he arrives!


----------



## Maxwell's Mama (Aug 27, 2013)

The breeder hasn't given him his first meal yet. So she may not know what she is going to start him on. Maybe I am just too anxious. My gut was on canine caviar when shopping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxwell's Mama (Aug 27, 2013)

What about treats? I read in SM that you can use Cheerios? What about kix?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxwell's Mama (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it ok to have his bowls for feeding where his puppy pad will be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maxwell's Mama said:


> What about treats? I read in SM that you can use Cheerios? What about kix?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd stick with Cheerios - Kix has a lot more sugar that our babies don't need.


----------



## Maxwell's Mama (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the input!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Do not put his food bowl near his potty pads. They don't like to eat and poop in the same area.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Dogs LOVE Bil Jac. The only thing is it makes them put a lot of weight on! It is fattening. It has a lot of good ingredients and is very tasty. Those are my pros and cons for you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Bil Jac also contains BHA as a preservative, which is suspected of causing cancer.
There are lots of other good options out there!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paisley_The_Maltese said:


> Dogs LOVE Bil Jac. The only thing is it makes them put a lot of weight on! It is fattening. It has a lot of good ingredients and is very tasty. Those are my pros and cons for you.


Corn and byproducts are not good ingredients by any measure. Please spend some time researching foods in this forum for much healthier alternatives.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Paisley_The_Maltese said:


> Dogs LOVE Bil Jac. The only thing is it makes them put a lot of weight on! It is fattening. It has a lot of good ingredients and is very tasty. Those are my pros and cons for you.


Kids love McDonalds, that doesn't mean they should eat it!

OP, I can't imagine a breeder telling me all puppy food is the same. Please do your homework before your puppy comes home! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

i would not feed my dogs BilJac. There are WAY better options out there. Many members like Fromm. 

I'm going to be frank here and say that the breeder is showing some major red flags already. 1. sending home the pup at 9 wks, as you stated in your prior post. 2. stating that all dog foods are the same which they are absolutely not. 

If there is a chance you can find a reputable show breeder or rescue instead of this puppy, we can help point you in the right direction. I only caution you in sincere kindness as I previously made the mistake of going through a "home" aka "backyard" breeder for an 8-9 wk old puppy and my puppy died at 8mos old. Now, I'm passionate about not letting others make the same mistake I had.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> i would not feed my dogs BilJac. There are WAY better options out there. Many members like Fromm.
> 
> I'm going to be frank here and say that the breeder is showing some major red flags already. 1. sending home the pup at 9 wks, as you stated in your prior post. 2. stating that all dog foods are the same which they are absolutely not.
> 
> If there is a chance you can find a reputable show breeder or rescue instead of this puppy, we can help point you in the right direction. I only caution you in sincere kindness as I previously made the mistake of going through a "home" aka "backyard" breeder for an 8-9 wk old puppy and my puppy died at 8mos old. Now, I'm passionate about not letting others make the same mistake I had.


  oh my I didnt know that you had to go through this!!! I am so sorry that happened to you, and glad that you are helping ppl by educating them as you dont want them to go through what you went through!!! :wub: your awesome


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> i would not feed my dogs BilJac. There are WAY better options out there. Many members like Fromm.
> 
> I'm going to be frank here and say that the breeder is showing some major red flags already. 1. sending home the pup at 9 wks, as you stated in your prior post. 2. stating that all dog foods are the same which they are absolutely not.
> 
> If there is a chance you can find a reputable show breeder or rescue instead of this puppy, we can help point you in the right direction. I only caution you in sincere kindness as I previously made the mistake of going through a "home" aka "backyard" breeder for an 8-9 wk old puppy and my puppy died at 8mos old. Now, I'm passionate about not letting others make the same mistake I had.



I agree 100% with Marisa...

When I read the breeder wouldn't tell you (even if she hasn't fed them yet, a reputable breeder KNOWS what she feeds her puppies).... That was a big Uh-Oh for me.

But to read that a prior post this puppy will be home at 9 weeks!.... not good.

I saw a 9 weeker at Petco the other day when I was in getting something for my two.... and they were so proud. I had to stop myself from going up to them and telling them their puppy needed it's mother for at least another 3 weeks, if not 5....

I know you've asked for a later pick up, did the breeder say she would do this? She should hold all of the puppies that much longer.... 

If she isn't, I honestly wouldn't take this puppy.... Because in all honesty, most Maltese puppies are still nursing occasionally until 10 weeks. Because they don't have all their teeth, their mother's aren't kicking them off yet....

But if you decide to, know that your puppy may really struggle to eat kibble for another 3-5 weeks.

They don't have all their baby teeth in at that age.

You will need to make "mush".... either wet food... or the kibble into a food processor, grind it, and add water.

I would NOT buy food right now. I'd wait until you know what the lady is feeding them. At 9 weeks changing food abruptly will be a shock to his system and he could end up having diarrhea which would be an ER trip for such a young pup.... You need to feed him exactly what she is feeding and do a very very slow change over.

You will also need to make sure he eats often enough so he doesn't get hypoglycemic.

And that he is warm enough since he won't regulate his own body temperature until 12 weeks.

Keep all blankets out of his crate when he is not supervised. He will still be young enough to suffocate in his sleep (yes, just like a human baby).

If it is cold where he is going to be sleeping, you will need a space heater outside his xpen/crate area that will keep the room warm enough.

Little dogs aren't like big dog puppies.... an 8/9 week lab going home is like a toddler.

A 12 weeks maltese going home is like an infant. They require a lot of attention and care for the first 4-6 weeks.

A 16-20 week maltese is more like an 8 week old lab.

Again.... not sure I'd take this puppy. But I know you have fallen in love with him so that is hard.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

We feed Bil-jac here : ) We are home to a 13.5 yr old CH MACH UD RAE Papillon who ran agility, did obedience and won his veterans conformation class at our national specialty a few months ago, a 13 yr old cattle dog who zips through the backyard on patrol and a 10 year old Papillon who is actively completing in agility, obedience and junior showmanship. And those are only our senior citizens...

We have met some of the family members who still own and operate this small company. No recalls, and it is nice to know that if we have a problem with the food we can talk to someone who is in charge. We do supplement with Fresh Pet but this is our stand-by kibble. They also have a new grain-free formula that we are trying.

I have tried many "all natural" and preservative free and grain free kibbles over the years-- but this is the food my dogs are happiest eating. I get no weird poop or tummy upsets, we have great skin and coats on multiple breeds, and lots of energy and good health. I have resigned myself that even though the expert reviewers call it a mediocre food, it works for us.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> i would not feed my dogs BilJac. There are WAY better options out there. Many members like Fromm.
> 
> I'm going to be frank here and say that the breeder is showing some major red flags already. 1. sending home the pup at 9 wks, as you stated in your prior post. 2. stating that all dog foods are the same which they are absolutely not.
> 
> If there is a chance you can find a reputable show breeder or rescue instead of this puppy, we can help point you in the right direction. I only caution you in sincere kindness as I previously made the mistake of going through a "home" aka "backyard" breeder for an 8-9 wk old puppy and my puppy died at 8mos old. Now, I'm passionate about not letting others make the same mistake I had.


Oh, Marisa I'm so sorry you went through this. 
I think I saw a picture of him on your Facebook, he was a cutie. 
I'm glad you're teaching others about your experience so they don't have to go through this too.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

You should also have some nutri-cal on hand in case the puppy becomes hypoglycemic. Low blood sugar can be very dangerous for a tiny puppy and it can sneak up very fast, even from too much excitement or the stress of a new environment and missing mom and litter mates. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Nutri-Cal-High-Calorie-Nutritional-Supplement-4-25-Ounce/dp/B000FO1QOU/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1378242797&sr=1-1&keywords=nutrical[/ame]. I also am getting red flag vibes from what you have already indicated about the breeder. If you do take this puppy, please do your homework so you can be prepared ahead of time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

littlefluffbabies said:


> You should also have some nutri-cal on hand in case the puppy becomes hypoglycemic. Low blood sugar can be very dangerous for a tiny puppy and it can sneak up very fast, even from too much excitement or the stress of a new environment and missing mom and litter mates. Amazon.com: Nutri-Cal for Puppy High-Calorie Nutritional Supplement, 4.25-Ounce: Pet Supplies. I also am getting red flag vibes from what you have already indicated about the breeder. If you do take this puppy, please do your homework so you can be prepared ahead of time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
:goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Miss Bow stopped eating last year she is 14 1/2, I tried Bill Jack with warm water, I made a paste of it, she did eat it and liked it, I used it for a few weeks until she started eating her regular home cooked foods again. I did read the back of the bag and noticed corn etc, it was a life safer for us
she liked it. Now she eats only home cooked, but if she ever stopped eating again I would try it again.

I home cook for my girls


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Good book with lots of health information (hypoglycemia, etc)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Small-Dogs-Big-Hearts-ebook/dp/B00DNKXWMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378260118&sr=8-1&keywords=Little+Dog+Big+Heart]Amazon.com: Small Dogs, Big Hearts: A Guide to Caring for Your Little Dog eBook: Darlene Arden: Kindle Store[/ame]

Would get that and make sure you have everything she lists on hand.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Paisley_The_Maltese said:


> Dogs LOVE Bil Jac. The only thing is it makes them put a lot of weight on! It is fattening. It has a lot of good ingredients and is very tasty. Those are my pros and cons for you.



Good quality ingredients? You may want to double check that. No good quality ingredient dog food will have by-products of any kind. :yucky: And BHA is downright scary.

Bil-Jac Dog Food | Review and Rating

This article isn't about BilJac but is great at helping you to understand what some of these ingredients truly are.

Top 12 Worst Dog Food Brands - Holistic And Organix Pet Shoppe




wildcard said:


> We feed Bil-jac here : ) We are home to a 13.5 yr old CH MACH UD RAE Papillon who ran agility, did obedience and won his veterans conformation class at our national specialty a few months ago, a 13 yr old cattle dog who zips through the backyard on patrol and a 10 year old Papillon who is actively completing in agility, obedience and junior showmanship. And those are only our senior citizens...
> 
> We have met some of the family members who still own and operate this small company. No recalls, and it is nice to know that if we have a problem with the food we can talk to someone who is in charge. We do supplement with Fresh Pet but this is our stand-by kibble. They also have a new grain-free formula that we are trying.
> 
> I have tried many "all natural" and preservative free and grain free kibbles over the years-- but this is the food my dogs are happiest eating. I get no weird poop or tummy upsets, we have great skin and coats on multiple breeds, and lots of energy and good health. I have resigned myself that even though the expert reviewers call it a mediocre food, it works for us.



Sorry but there was a recall back in August of 2012 for mold. And they may have been a lovely family owned company, but they still make a below average food with questionable ingredients. The ingredient list and then the description of what those ingredients are is a fact. I personally would never feed this to my dogs nor recommend it ever. Perhaps the 'all natural' grain free kibble didn't work well for your crew due to protein or fat content intended for large breed dogs? 

And again, this is not a small, family owned company. Any dog food company that can make the volume needed to be in big box stores can not feasibly use quality ingredients, nor be a small, family owned company. The list of ingredients is one thing. But then you need to also think about the quality of ingredients. Eagle Pack is an excellent example. Once a quality food. But once it sold to new owners, even though the ingredient list stayed pretty much the same, the quality of ingredients went down. And those who had been feeding it could tell it in their dogs. Just something for everyone to keep in mind if their once excellent food they could only get in small specialty stores becomes available in big box pet stores. Or worse...grocery stores and places like Target.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I heard that companies that say they use chicken or beef in their products, that it actually comes from dieased or disfigured animals plus feather etc. then they cook then over cook and then over cook it more! Is this true ? I am happy that I home cook for my three its better that way!


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

Believe me, I am very well self-educated about dog food. I went through many years, on and off, of experimentation with raw (pre-prepared frozen and homemade), home cooked, boutique kibbles, dehydrated raw, and on and on. Again and again I end up coming back to what works best for MY dogs. My experience with Biljac the food and its owners has been extremely positive. I forgot about the mold issue last summer-- I shouldn't have forgotten though-- since the company itself contacted me (as opposed to a retailer--which is how I learned my cat's expensive holistic food was recalled-- or having to hear about it through the media or, worse even, social media). Any food manufacturer or producer can have an issue or even a potential issue, it is how they react to it that concerns me. None of the food I had at the time was included, and my dogs had no problems.

I have had dogs my entire life, and have been active in dog sports and dog shows for 20 years. My dogs receive excellent care. They see both a traditional veterinarian and a holistic vet; with chiropractic care and acupuncture when it is helpful. I follow Dr. Dodds' vaccination protocols, and I use parasite control sparingly. Some of my dogs are athletes running at the excellent level in AKC agility, some of them are successful show dogs, and all of them are my treasured pets. And yes, they eat Biljac. Their health, vitality and longevity say everything I need to hear about the quality of their diet. I am at peace with my kibble decision : )

I did want to make one comment about BHA since that was mentioned int he thread and I know BHA and other synthetic preservatives are a concern for some people (and yes, Biljac has BHA as a listed ingredient). Any food that has any kind of meat or fish meal as an ingredient may contain BHA but it will not necessarily be listed as an ingredient in the food because the meal comes to the manufacturer with BHA or other preservatives (generally synthetic ones which are the cancer concern) already added. The manufacturer may not be adding BHA to a product (thus it is not listed as an ingredient) but it still might have BHA in it. If you are a kibble user, your kibble has "meal" in it and you want to be sure your food is free from synthetic preservatives you may want to check with the company directly about where they obtain the meal and how it is preserved. If you are really worried about the effect of synthetic preservatives it is probably better to feed a food without meal altogether...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wildcard said:


> Believe me, I am very well self-educated about dog food. I went through many years, on and off, of experimentation with raw (pre-prepared frozen and homemade), home cooked, boutique kibbles, dehydrated raw, and on and on. Again and again I end up coming back to what works best for MY dogs. My experience with Biljac the food and its owners has been extremely positive. I forgot about the mold issue last summer-- I shouldn't have forgotten though-- since the company itself contacted me (as opposed to a retailer--which is how I learned my cat's expensive holistic food was recalled-- or having to hear about it through the media or, worse even, social media). Any food manufacturer or producer can have an issue or even a potential issue, it is how they react to it that concerns me. None of the food I had at the time was included, and my dogs had no problems.
> 
> I have had dogs my entire life, and have been active in dog sports and dog shows for 20 years. My dogs receive excellent care. They see both a traditional veterinarian and a holistic vet; with chiropractic care and acupuncture when it is helpful. I follow Dr. Dodds' vaccination protocols, and I use parasite control sparingly. Some of my dogs are athletes running at the excellent level in AKC agility, some of them are successful show dogs, and all of them are my treasured pets. And yes, they eat Biljac. Their health, vitality and longevity say everything I need to hear about the quality of their diet. I am at peace with my kibble decision : )
> 
> I did want to make one comment about BHA since that was mentioned int he thread and I know BHA and other synthetic preservatives are a concern for some people (and yes, Biljac has BHA as a listed ingredient). Any food that has any kind of meat or fish meal as an ingredient may contain BHA but it will not necessarily be listed as an ingredient in the food because the meal comes to the manufacturer with BHA or other preservatives (generally synthetic ones which are the cancer concern) already added. The manufacturer may not be adding BHA to a product (thus it is not listed as an ingredient) but it still might have BHA in it. If you are a kibble user, your kibble has "meal" in it and you want to be sure your food is free from synthetic preservatives you may want to check with the company directly about where they obtain the meal and how it is preserved. If you are really worried about the effect of synthetic preservatives it is probably better to feed a food without meal altogether...


So are you really not concerned with the chicken by-products and by-product meal? And does your holistic vet feel Bil-Jac a good, quality food?


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I am not concerned about the chicken by-products being one of the first ingredients-- the label specifies they are organ meat. As far as the chicken by-product meal, I don't get freaked out by my dogs eating things like beaks and feathers and other weird parts of chickens. They are dogs, dogs are scavengers and opportunists. Given an opportunity to eat a chicken, they'd likely devour all sorts of bits and pieces we as humans think are gross.

The only ingredient that causes me concern is BHA, and at this point, and from what I have read on the subject, I am still willing to accept its use in exchange for all the benefits of the food that I see in my dogs. If the scales tip for me on that issue someday, I will likely continue to use Biljac frozen, which for obvious reasons doesn't use BHA.


----------

